# Post your custom guitars



## soliloquy (Jan 16, 2013)

let it be semi-custom agiles and carvins, or fully custom black water, or RAN, PRS private stock or home made projects...whatever you have, post em here



mine: Carvin CS6m
quilted maple top
mahogany body and neck
ebony board
SS medium tall frets
holdsworth neck pickup
M22sd(i think) bridge pickup)
black hardware 
tusq nut
25'' scale
12'' radius 
coil taps for both pickups

option 50s: lightest weighted pieces of wood available
option 50s: most tubular quilt available at the time


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG! THAT TOP!


----------



## Nag (Jan 17, 2013)

dat purple


----------



## Bodes (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got a quote back for a custom and asked about a purple paint job. You, sir, have convinced me to go for that style paint job.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2013)

What about ones we have previously owned?


----------



## Jakke (Jan 17, 2013)

RAN:













Plays like a dream


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 17, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What about ones we have previously owned?



what is that? 

and yeah, previously owned guitars work too





Jakke said:


> RAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i still have dibs over that guitar right?

i love the look of it!
specs on that beast?


----------



## Jakke (Jan 17, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> i still have dibs over that guitar right?
> 
> i love the look of it!
> specs on that beast?



Sure, but you do not have dibs on the scrawny Swede


It's mahogany in neck and body, with a macassar ebony fretboard. It's got a string-through hipshot bridge, and the pickups are Seymour Duncan Fullshreds.

Loving it to bits


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 17, 2013)

*Building Process*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/143829-7-string-made-brazil.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> what is that?
> 
> and yeah, previously owned guitars work too



Its an Oakland Axe Factory 8 string. I had a custom Charvel too but it was soooo boringly spec'd and grey..I wont post it here


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 17, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Sure, but you do not have dibs on the scrawny Swede
> 
> 
> It's mahogany in neck and body, with a macassar ebony fretboard. It's got a string-through hipshot bridge, and the pickups are Seymour Duncan Fullshreds.
> ...



thats mahogany?! due to its dark color, i thought it was rosewood! still a beauty!
what scale does it have? i'm assuming its bigger than 25.5 due to the spacing between the pickups 

if thats the case, i take my dibs back. stupid small hands


----------



## Jakke (Jan 17, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> thats mahogany?! due to its dark color, i thought it was rosewood! still a beauty!



I requested a darker shade of oil for the finish, as I thought that a more clear finish would make it look like furniture.



soliloquy said:


> What scale does it have? i'm assuming its bigger than 25.5 due to the spacing between the pickups
> 
> if thats the case, i take my dibs back. stupid small hands



It's a 27" scale.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wish I had something to contribute, but I am far from having the cash to have mine built. I have the design sketched up and spec'd out, but it will be a LONG time before I get the $10K BC Rich wants to build it


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 18, 2013)

Posted this a few times around here, but hey, fits the thread!
Washburn WM536.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a tasty one


----------



## EarlWellington (Jan 18, 2013)

That washburn is trippy!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been asked before, "was he trying to save money on paint?" , lol.
Does sort of have that look, but this thing really comes to life in a dim stage like lighting. An almost 3D glow in the dark look (almost).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2013)

Great thread idea, not sure why I haven't seen it done before.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Dommak89 (Jan 18, 2013)

^holy shit! you have quite nice guitars


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jan 18, 2013)

holy fuck jp, thats a hell of a collection, i like how they all have really different finishes, even the natural wood ones.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

^ Cheers guys. I actually didn't even notice that they are all have very different finishes


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2013)

I only have one, but it's _the _one.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 18, 2013)

*mod edit: don't quote a bunch of pics to make a one line comment*

Andromalia this is beyond cool!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jan 18, 2013)

My DC800

















And my Custom Shop ESP. It's not my design though, got it used.





















And I'm not sure if this one counts, as the headstock only says USA Select, but I have never really seen any other RR1's with this paint job other than one or two others after going through quite a few pages on Google.








Armstrong-20120227-00157.jpg photo by mordecai616 | Photobucket


----------



## F0rte (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## soliloquy (Jan 18, 2013)

/\ what is that? specs?


----------



## F0rte (Jan 19, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> /\ what is that? specs?



Hey Mate, it's a Siggery 8.
Body: 40 Year Old Ash
Top: Claro Walnut
Neck: 5 Piece Birdseye Maple/60 Year Old Mahogany Neck-Thru
Fertboard: Ebony
Scale Length: 25.5
1 Volume/3 tone
Bridge Pickup: Bareknuckle Aftermath
Neck Pickup: Bareknuckle Cold Sweat
32mm bridge depth increase into body
Extra deep Cutaway for full fret access
End of Neck/Body Bevel for comfortability
Fretboard Radius: 18
Ivoroid Binding
Sperzel Locking Tuners
Siggery Custom Bridge
Standard Tuning: B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A

Also, I noticed in your signature you are looking for a Dean Soltero Standard.
I happen to be selling my old one. If you still are looking to buy one, toss me a PM.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 19, 2013)

sold this one


----------



## Zeetwig (Jan 19, 2013)

JP Universe said:


>



How'd you get the black and white markings? Covering and spraying or what? Awesome guitar though! 



Wyvern Claw said:


> And my Custom Shop ESP. It's not my design though, got it used.



How's that white arc attached to it? :S I cannot make sense out of it


----------



## Nile (Jan 19, 2013)

Zeetwig said:


> How'd you get the black and white markings? Covering and spraying or what? Awesome guitar though!
> 
> 
> 
> How's that white arc attached to it? :S I cannot make sense out of it



Headstock to the top horn of the body.


Only thing I find weird is that damn body.


----------



## uberthrall (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got a couple. 












This one is from some luthier in California. It has the coolest neckjoint ever....kinda like the old Washburn EC29/EC36. Can't find much else out about except for the fact it was owned by some guy in the band Slick Toxik. I decided I like it in spite of that fact.













This one is an RG 750 body with an RG 550 maple board neck. Pretty much my main player for now. I'm thinking of swapping out the EMGs for a set of Blackouts though.


----------



## Zeetwig (Jan 19, 2013)

Nile said:


> Headstock to the top horn of the body.



Yeah but on the backside or on the side of it? It's like an optical illusion


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jan 19, 2013)

6 has been posted before but never posted decent pics of the 7. Expecting hate for the blackmachine copy, but I didn't order it. It was built by the luthier for himself and sold on to me later, only things I added were the aftermaths and coil tap. Yes it does look familiar, because he has built quite a few for members here!


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jan 19, 2013)

Zeetwig said:


> How'd you get the black and white markings? Covering and spraying or what? Awesome guitar though!
> 
> 
> 
> How's that white arc attached to it? :S I cannot make sense out of it





It's attached to the side of the lower horn and the side of the headstock by two screws on each section. You can actually remove it or put it back on pretty easily, I had it off for a while. I think it just seems more "complete" with it on, so I put it back, but having the option is cool.

As for the body... Not ENTIRELY in love with it myself, I'd change a few things on it, but overall, it's one of the coolest and definitely the most unique guitar I own, so everything else about it makes it kind of a non-issue.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 19, 2013)

Most of them minus a Parker.


----------



## patata (Jan 19, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What about ones we have previously owned?




What guitar is that?Sexy as fuck


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 19, 2013)

Why did I click on this thread!?


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 19, 2013)

dat slime ESP.
Dibs if you ever want to sell.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 19, 2013)

@ Wyvern Claw;
That crazy ass Black 4point ESP would look even better with a Dimebucker (double rails to go with the railed neck pickup). Sound is more important though of course.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 19, 2013)

Those purples...


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jan 19, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> @ Wyvern Claw;
> That crazy ass Black 4point ESP would look even better with a Dimebucker (double rails to go with the railed neck pickup). Sound is more important though of course.



Never heard much about these other than just hearing the name pop up here and there, what's in there now is a Seymore Duncan JBL. Would a Dimebucker be about as good (or better) than that, in your opinion? 
Another thing I wanted to do was maybe see if I could take the two separate volume knobs and just use one master volume and use the other knob for an EMG SPC, since there's a battery compartment in this guitar, but no active electronics installed.

Also, if you or anyone else is interested, here's some way better, more detailed pics taken by the seller I got it from. You can see how the arch piece connects to the body/headstock in a few of them.
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn184/dangerdog777/010/676/DSC_0131.jpg


----------



## bob123 (Jan 19, 2013)

JP Universe said:


>






Sellers remorse 101


----------



## jahosy (Jan 20, 2013)

My last two surviving guitars.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## JP Universe (Jan 20, 2013)

Zeetwig said:


> How'd you get the black and white markings? Covering and spraying or what? Awesome guitar though!



I bought is this way on Ebay a couple of years ago for WAY more than I should have  damn bidding wars..... I've got an ET neck still to come to make it even more authentic


----------



## ikarus (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 22, 2013)

SIIIICK


----------



## uberthrall (Jan 22, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Most of them minus a Parker.


 

First of all......love the green ESP. But what's the blue guitar at the bottom with the extended lower horn?


----------



## Quersey (Jan 22, 2013)

A Jackson / ibanez mix with a wild custom twist


----------



## jahosy (Jan 22, 2013)

uberthrall said:


> First of all......love the green ESP. But what's the blue guitar at the bottom with the extended lower horn?



Looks like a Jackson Demon?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 22, 2013)

correct, Jackson Demon it is.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 22, 2013)

Quersey said:


> A Jackson / ibanez mix with a wild custom twist



Thanks for the new iPad background


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 24, 2013)

Took some group shots. God, I'm an awful photographer and phone cameras suck. I know the VMNT obviously isn't a custom. But a good family friend owns the factory that builds some of the import guitars for companies such as Dean, Schecter, ESP, etc. He built this one for me, fitted with emgs, so I guess it can kind of count .











Dean VMNT





Custom Shop Jackson: RR1 body with inlaid Mother of Pearl Skulls, reverse headstock.






PRS Private Stock SC58


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 24, 2013)

^ That PS is Killer, love that color!! 

Shad


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ really digging the PRS. That color is great.


----------



## Spamspam (Jan 25, 2013)

Carvin CS6. "Envy".








All walnut Carvin DC700 "Nutella"


----------



## Khoi (Jan 25, 2013)

y'all already know what imma post UP IN HUR


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 25, 2013)

Always happy to share!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2013)

Dibs on khoi's blackwater if he sells it


----------



## Watty (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Tjore (Jan 25, 2013)

soliloquy, thanks a million for starting this thread... <3


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 25, 2013)

/\ my pleasure


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2013)

These are currently in my collection, I'll post pics of some of the ones I've sadly had to let go later

Don't mind the grass dust / lint on the purple six string, it was dry and windy the day I did those pics


----------



## Jakke (Jan 25, 2013)

I just love those P90-7..


----------



## will_shred (Jan 26, 2013)

technomancer said:


> These are currently in my collection, I'll post pics of some of the ones I've sadly had to let go later
> 
> Don't mind the grass dust / lint on the purple six string, it was dry and windy the day I did those pics



were you influenced by Nile with all the Egyptian symbols?


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jan 26, 2013)

Paging Misha... Paging Misha... 

Some beautiful guitars up in here! I hope to post one of my own someday


----------



## SavM (Jan 26, 2013)

Those blackwaters and that PRS are killing it! I'd love a pink blackwater guitar, it would look brutal!


----------



## larry (Jan 26, 2013)

technomancer said:


> These are currently in my collection, I'll post pics of some of the ones I've sadly had to let go later
> 
> Don't mind the grass dust / lint on the purple six string, it was dry and windy the day I did those pics



too bad you had to sell the exotic sii.. 
such a beautiful guitar.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Not everyone's cup-o-tea, but IMO, if it ain't pointy, what's the point? My custom BCR and custom Moser (I have yet to get my hands on the Moser, but when I do, I'll post better pics in the 7-string section).


----------



## yellow (Jan 26, 2013)

idk if both count but one is an esp mii custom shop






the other is semi custom I guess, only 24 made in the world 







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3381323-post90.html


----------



## Khoi (Jan 26, 2013)

SavM said:


> Those blackwaters and that PRS are killing it! I'd love a pink blackwater guitar, it would look brutal!



Maybe you'll like my upcoming 6 string then...


----------



## SavM (Jan 26, 2013)

Khoi said:


> Maybe you'll like my upcoming 6 string then...



Hah! I can already imagine it! However after seeing that After the Burial LACS! I'm beginning to see my own ideas forming and I definitely have the cash to lay down a deposit!


----------



## ravenex (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 21, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I only have one, but it's _the _one.


i envy you so much right now... amfisound made an AMAZING job


----------



## Solaris (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jsp (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Walterson (Feb 22, 2013)

Costum build by myself for me.... does that count?


----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 22, 2013)

Does my franken-jemiverse count? 






Or my Kelleh?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 22, 2013)

As if I haven't posted that guitar enough on this board already:


----------



## Be_eM (Feb 22, 2013)

Customized by the previous owner, a Steinberger GS-2TA:





Completely custom built for me, a Steinberger GS-7TA:





And finally one built by myself using a Fretsong body:




Bernd


----------



## Hemorrhage (May 24, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I only have one, but it's _the _one.



AMEN on this one brother. The mere fact of it being Amfisound is heavenly but that paint job... Its so fabulous that...






Anyways, here is my Amfisound!

AMFISOUND ATRAIN BARITONE F7


----------



## Andromalia (May 24, 2013)

Those side paint and pickup covers are a really good idea. I'll admit that I'm not a fan of that shape, though. It looks pretty small you're one of those 1.95 tall guys ?


----------



## Hemorrhage (May 24, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Those side paint and pickup covers are a really good idea. I'll admit that I'm not a fan of that shape, though. It looks pretty small you're one of those 1.95 tall guys ?



192cm, 110kg, somewhere around that...  

I bounced between normal RR and that one. In the end I felt that I can get enough of RR from other sources. Even tho I would give my nuts for a 7 string SV  Hopefully one day I'm a good enough husband to earn an Kelo finished Amfi.


----------



## Andromalia (May 24, 2013)

I actually have something in the plans using this finish when I have the money for it.

Hint: 





It's cool to have other amfisound owners around though, was feeling a bit lonely here


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 24, 2013)

Luthier built by a friend of mine from another forum. Gold top LP, locking tuners, locking bridge, BKP Holydivers, and gold MOP inlays. Blues, rock and metal? No problem.


----------



## soliloquy (May 24, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Hemorrhage (May 25, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I actually have something in the plans using this finish when I have the money for it.
> 
> Hint:
> 
> ...



Amfisound Owners United. It indeed feels quite lonely to have only a baritone seven around all these fanned fret 10 strings made only of the rarest piece of the world tree that a two headed unicorn shat on  Amfisounds can tho be a bit expensive especially now when people actually have realized how ridiculously awesome work they do.


----------



## JLocrian (May 25, 2013)

From before S7 went down the crapper


----------



## The Shred (May 25, 2013)

this thread is killing me D:


----------



## 4Eyes (May 28, 2013)

JLocrian said:


> From before S7 went down the crapper


it looks like you have vagina under the bridge  but it's lovely looking guitar.

my guitar


----------



## Djentlyman (May 28, 2013)

does this count?


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (May 28, 2013)

Specs : 
25.5" scale
Swamp ash body
Zebrawood top
Ebony fretboard
Maple/Mahogany neck
Bare Knuckle Nailbomb pickups
Hipshot hardware
Full binding


----------



## 4Eyes (May 28, 2013)

FAiRLiGHT said:


> awesome guitar porn



how do you like luminlay side dots? I'm about to install them on my guitar.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 28, 2013)

BWGC Fanned Tele









Do Warmoths count?











In progress Warmoth:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 28, 2013)

Love this thread!


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (May 28, 2013)

4Eyes said:


> how do you like luminlay side dots? I'm about to install them on my guitar.


it works pretty well with the sunlight, i need to buy a LED light charger to charge them the good way 
It glows very well in the dark


----------



## rikomaru (May 29, 2013)

My Warmoth. 

Ash body
Rosewood neck with Ebony board
Gotoh 510 HAPM tuners
Wilkinson trem
pickups:
N- Dimarzio Fast Track 1
M- Dimarzio Chopper
B- Dimarzio Mo' Joe


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 29, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Do Warmoths count?



Where did you get that tele bridge with humbucker hole? Looks sick as *f*uck.
What are specs on this beast?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's the bridge (you can get it cheaper from other places):
Gotoh Humbucker Tele Bridge, Black

Body Material: Mahogany w/Wenge top
Body Finish: Satin Brown
Neck Shape: Standard American
Number of Frets: 22
Fret Size: Medium Jumbo
Position Inlays: MOP Inlays
Neck Radius: 10-16" Compound Radius
Fretboard: Ebony
Neck Material: Wenge
Neck Finish: Satin Brown
Nut Width: 1 11/16&#8221; (42 mm)
Scale Length: 25.5" (648 mm)
Pickup Setup: Hum-Hum
Bridge Pickup: Dimarzio Crunch Lab
Neck Pickup: Dimarzio Liquifire
Pickup Switch: 3-Position Blade
Controls: Master Volume, Master Tone, Coil-tapping done via volume and tone pots
Hardware Finish: Black
Bridge: Telecaster Humbucker Bridge
Tuning Machines: Grover Mini Locking 18:1


----------



## yingmin (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess one more thread won't hurt.






Mighty Mite ash body, routed for a B-bender
Moses graphite Tele neck
Hipshot Parsons & Green B-Bender
Sperzel locking tuners
Graphtech nut and string trees
Dimarzio True Velvet T neck & bridge pickups
Graphtech Ghost saddles for bridge, Hexpander output


----------

